
UTF-9 and UTF-18 - wglb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-9_and_UTF-18
======
est
China actually has researched into one of the RFC jokes
[http://slashdot.org/story/04/07/03/1324219/china-deploys-
ipv...](http://slashdot.org/story/04/07/03/1324219/china-deploys-ipv9-network)

~~~
onderkalaci
Some more detail on China's ipv9
[http://www.circleid.com/posts/explaining_chinas_ipv9/](http://www.circleid.com/posts/explaining_chinas_ipv9/)

~~~
userbinator
It's interesting to read the April Fool's RFC1606, which was written a little
over 20 years ago, and see references to light switches and lightbulbs with IP
addresses.

------
fegu
One would hope UTF-7 was also a joke, alas it is not. I had to implement
support for it once.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-7](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-7)

~~~
rspeer
The worst thing about UTF-7 is that it has multiple valid representations of
the same string.

I'm convinced that the primary use of UTF-7 is hiding malicious input as
different characters [1], as a possible exploit against systems that support
UTF-7 for no reason.

[1]
[http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200704/xss_with_utf7.html](http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200704/xss_with_utf7.html)

~~~
tripzilch
This is correct, and is why (afaik) most modern browsers no longer support it.

------
Intermernet
I originally thought that UTF-9 would be perfect for Iain M Banks's Marain
language [1].

Damn that continuation bit!

[1]: [http://trevor-hopkins.com/banks/a-few-notes-on-
marain.html](http://trevor-hopkins.com/banks/a-few-notes-on-marain.html)

------
jl6
I was hoping to read about a text format with a parity bit!

~~~
stingraycharles
That would be a bit of an overkill now, 1 parity bit for every 8 bits of
information? Also, text is a representation format, not a transfer/storage
format, so I reckon it's not really the job of the character encoding to do
error detection.

Yes, I know, I'm taking this way too seriously. :)

~~~
jacquesm
Actually, with 13 bits you could do in-character single bit error correction.

